# best antiseptic cream for safe use on Reptiles



## lizardking1974 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi fellow herpers just wondering what the general concensus is on what is the best antiseptic cream for general use for Reptiles I have had to patch up a few Tigersnakes that were a bit worse for wear and i used a diluted solution of hydrogen peroxide to flush the wound and then made up a mild betadine solution in large tub and soaked him for about 20 mins then left them to dry in an outdoor mesh enclosure before bringing them inside to a clean enclosure with newspaper substrate kept him until wounds were healed and then released back into the wild.Just curious what everyone else uses i was told flamazine was good but you need a prescription for that! any light shed on this matter would be appreciated Cheers J


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 29, 2010)

for dragons. ive used a betadine creme, and has been fine and my local vet said it was fine aswell but not sure about other reptiles would keen to here some solutions about snakes


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 29, 2010)

Terramycin Pinkeye Powder...
Terramycin Pinkeye Powder is an over all broad spectrum anti biotic, useful for the treatment of bacterial wound contaminations and because it is in powder form ,the wound area stays dry ..it has worked on several reptiles that I have done, including a tail amputation on a yellowface whippy ,I have also treated a bearded dragon,with an eye injury ..betadine can harm the reps if used wrongly ...this is a simple, yet effective treatment and less invasive as you are only puffing the powder onto the wound not smearing as you do in cream so easier to apply to elapids (still head restraint but can easily use the bottle one handed)


----------



## symbol (Aug 29, 2010)

The other natural antiseptic that I have used before with no dramas is Malaucca honey. You can get it from chemists and it is a natural antiseptic.


----------



## camt44 (Aug 29, 2010)

Symbol I think that's Manuka Honey, and it is really good stuff, good natural antiseptic. I did work experience with a reptile vet and he used it on everything. It's a much safer alternative than some of the chemical ones, and is still really powerful. You want to get one with a high UMF rating (15+ or more) as this has more of the microbial stuff in it. You can buy it at health food shops too


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 29, 2010)

Terramycin Pinkeye Powder and the honey one ill remember for sure, and yea the betadine has limited usages mainily for small cuts abrasions sorry to jack the thread some usefulll info here


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2010)

With any treatment to injured snakes with open wounds ..never leave a big water container in there ..offer water every one to two days in a 'small container' so they can only get their mouth into it,quite often when they're in pain, they like to soak ..all wounds need to stay DRY ..and it is IMPORTANT to keep them in the cleanest of enclosures ...but without disturbing them to much . ALWAYS get VETS advice first ,dont just use this forum as your first aid treatment.


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 30, 2010)

oh deffinetly i never muck around like some if i suspect something straight to the vet in the meanwhile while i am waiting if i have to wait most times straight in i will ask some Q's but your right, some one needs to make that piece of advice as a sticky so many poeple scour the forums for the answers instead of going to a vet  poor reptiles. to find a quick fix and save a buck


----------



## cris (Aug 30, 2010)

Silverzine is pretty good, but as mentioned powder can be better in some cases. I would go to a vet and ask what product is best, you shouldnt need an appointment, unless you think its a good idea.


----------



## lizardking1974 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thankyou for all the info peoples it is good to hear what different herpers use for reptile first aid.I do take all injured reptiles i come across to the vet without any hesitation the vet that i use has a lot of experience working on all types of reptiles he is from the states and always tells great stories when i drop anything in for him to look at and he also does not charge for any Reptile rescue animals i take to him which is very kind of him he would rather see tthe animal getting the attention it needs than worrying about the money side of things


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 30, 2010)

have you got any pics of your treated injured snakes? and what state/territory are you in?


----------

